#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  任用 活動企劃版版主

## 幻貓

2012年一月二十日正式任用會員咖啡為活動企劃部之版主一職

該會員主動關心樂園事務，亦主動提出任職申請，
也通過管理團隊考核及投票決議

恭喜咖啡加入，往後一起為論壇事務努力吧
在此頒發版主勳章及分版管理狼之頭銜

站務  幻貓
2012/01/20

----------

